# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  تمارين للعين ( بالصور)

## Paradise

كثير منا بحس بألم في العين بعد الاستخدام الطويل للكمبيوتر ويهمل الاعتناء به...
هذه تمارين جدا بسيطه ماراح تاخذ من وقتكم غير القليل وراح تفيد عيونكم إن شاء الله...

( أولا )

اجلسوا على كرسي مسندين ظهوركم صح وبطريقه مستقيه ثم إنظرو بجهة اليمين وعدوا للعشره وبعدين انظروا لجهة اليسار وعدوا للعشرة طبعا بدون تحريك الراس فقط العين....




( ثآنيآ )

بنفس الطريقة السآبقه حركوا عيونكم لفوق وعدوا للعشره وبعدين لتحت وعدوا للعشره..




( ثآلثآ )

ركزوا النظر للأنف كأنكم محوليين وعدوا للعشره ثم حركوا عينكم بحركه دائرية من اليمين لليسار ومن اليسار لليمين مع وعكس عقارب الساعه...




( رآبعـآ )

غطوا أعينكم براحة كفكم بعد فرك الكفين لتدفأتهما وعدوا للعشرين..

----------


## ابو نعيم

شكرا على هذه التمرين 
هذه التمرين ليست فقط لمستخدمين الكمبيوتر بل ايضا لمشاهدين التلفزيون بشكل كبير او من يقرأ لساعات طويلة

----------


## Shift

والله مشكوره يا برادايزز .. مواضيعك كلها مميزه .. جزاك الله عنا كل خير ..  :Smile:

----------


## Paradise

> شكرا على هذه التمرين 
> هذه التمرين ليست فقط لمستخدمين الكمبيوتر بل ايضا لمشاهدين التلفزيون بشكل كبير او من يقرأ لساعات طويلة


اكيد وكتير بريحوا العيون

----------


## Paradise

> والله مشكوره يا برادايزز .. مواضيعك كلها مميزه .. جزاك الله عنا كل خير ..


شكرا شفت

----------


## حلم حياتي

شكرا برادايس
موضوعك رائع ومفيد

----------


## Paradise

> شكرا برادايس
> موضوعك رائع ومفيد


شكرا حلم حياتي
اهم شي تستفيدي من الموضوع

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكوره

----------


## Paradise

شكرا زهرة

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

حلو براديس ... عنجد مواضيعك ... حلوة ...

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي شطناوي  
_حلو براديس ... عنجد مواضيعك ... حلوة ..._


 شكرا ورايك بشرفني

----------


## The Gentle Man

موضوع رائع جدا
يسلموا براديس

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_موضوع رائع جدا
يسلموا براديس
_


 تسلم ومشكور

----------

